# Battle of the Ages!!! Eldrad vs. Yoda



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok who, in your opinion would win in this one on one battle? feel free to post about other character matchups too such as fett and a space marine among other things.


----------



## iquisitor_radical (Feb 3, 2009)

yoda without a doubt


darth maul vs. prince yriel


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

fett would totally rip apart any space marine
but, a wookie vs an ork???


----------



## iquisitor_radical (Feb 3, 2009)

wookie woud kill a orkthier strong and have better fire power


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

is a wookie really stronger than a ork cause I'm pretty sure an ork can rip someone's arms off too


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

wookie has more intelligence; if the fight is on Kashyk (especially below the cities) the Wookie would simply ambush and kill the ork in the space of a few seconds. If it is a madclaw (Wookie that has used its claws as a weapon) it could probably take a nob.

Darth Bane (in his Orbalisk Armour) v.s. ... fuck, who would be a fair match-up?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Darth Bane in Orbalisk Armor vs. Angron. all i gots to say is good luck Bane


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

X Wing vs. Ramilies Class Starfort.

Forgone Conclusion?


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Vaz said:


> X Wing vs. Ramilies Class Starfort.
> 
> Forgone Conclusion?


Depends. Did the Imperium randomly leave a hole in the side of it which would be like shooting Womp Rats? I'm going to say yes and therefore I just pray they also decided to have a trench there to help guide them in.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

ah, but a Culexis assassin against a jedi?


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

jedi as they can sense the force so they would sense the assasin


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There are very simple solutions to these debates.

A Jedi clearly has supernatural abilities which are not sanctioned by our beloved God-Emperor. Therefore, they are all a bunch of deviant filthy witches, and are to be burned accordingly. An organization of witches is a threat to the stability of the Imperium, and to His Imperial Majesty's sovreignty. 

Eldar, and the witch Eldrad Ulthuan of the Craftworld Ulthwe, are xenos, who offend the Emperor in no less than four ways. Firstly, they are unclean witches who dabble in warp magicks; secondly, they are hostile xenos who would see mankind end; thirdly, they fail to acknowledge the divinity of the God-Emperor; and finally, they fail to recognize the manifest destiny of humanity amongst the stars. The solution, once again, is to burn them.

Therefore, the discussion should be "Who conflagrates faster when sprayed with holy prometheum? Eldrad or Yoda?"


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

I never understood what makes people think Fett is so good in these fights, imo Fett is a good bounty hunter, but he's not someone i would put a penny on vs a fluff spacemarine.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> There are very simple solutions to these debates.
> 
> A Jedi clearly has supernatural abilities which are not sanctioned by our beloved God-Emperor. Therefore, they are all a bunch of deviant filthy witches, and are to be burned accordingly. An organization of witches is a threat to the stability of the Imperium, and to His Imperial Majesty's sovreignty.
> 
> ...


Ha! the pitiful forces of the false emperor couldn't tie their own shoelaces! The pansies of the inquistion wouldn't stand a chance - they'd wet their nappies at the sight of a wookie! Those imperialist scu

+++POST ENDED BY ORDER OF THE INQUISITION+++

++PREPARE FOR MIND CLEANSING, IN THE EMPERORS NAME++


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

spike12225 said:


> jedi as they can sense the force so they would sense the assasin


Let us send the Culexus!


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

better yet,
Chuck Norris vs both entire 40k and star wars universes
winner= chuck norris


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

waves fist at chuck norris:threaten: damn you chuck norris!


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

could a power sword block a light saber?


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

mybe can the energies of a power sword block another power sword, if yes
then i bet a power sword would block a lightsaber


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nah. Power swords are sheathed in energy, so they split things at a molecular level. A lightsaber is a beam of high-intensity paritcles held together by an electron cloud. In layman's terms?

"OW! Your lightsaber has cut right through my block of metal and batteries and embedded itself in my head! Have at you, sir!"

I'd say that Clone troopers would pwn Guardsmen though.
-Dirge


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Nah. Power swords are sheathed in energy, so they split things at a molecular level. A lightsaber is a beam of high-intensity paritcles held together by an electron cloud. In layman's terms?
> 
> "OW! Your lightsaber has cut right through my block of metal and batteries and embedded itself in my head! Have at you, sir!"
> 
> ...


I dunno.. based on every movie and the clone wars series Clone troopers can't shoot the broadside of a star destroyer from 10 meters.. that puts them at BS 1. Sure they have better armour, but I'd rate massed accurate fire over slightly better armour. Go guard!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I'd say that Clone troopers would pwn Guardsmen though.
> -Dirge


That would be a halarious battle though - storm troopers can't hit jack, and Lasguns can't hurt jack - it'd be an hour of them shooting back and forth uselessly!:laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

until the wookies and orks hit planetside then it's "look out furba..aaaaggghhh!" from guardsman and "What in the force is that?! Is it gre...aaaagggghhh!!" from clonetroopers


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I said CLONE troopers, not STORM troopers. Stormtroopers can't hit something if you point them at it and shoot for them. Clones are beastly marksmen. Especially Commandos.

-Dirge


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Epic Fail said:


> I dunno.. based on every movie and the clone wars series Clone troopers can't shoot the broadside of a star destroyer from 10 meters.. that puts them at BS 1.


Rofl, I am laughing so hard at this. Kudos.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

the clone troopers are storm troopers. they only made they look better becasue if they didnt kill anything they wouldnt be a good army. and if they were good at shooting luke would be dead. and a wookie would totally beat an ork. they would have same toughness. same strength but wookies are super tall and can actually shoot shit with their guns.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hell yeah the wookie would win against the ork
(watches a battle between an ork and wookie..... wookie kills ork with a light switch and pwns the ork to the extreme)

and thats how it would go

ummm eldrad i think would win against yoda because he would just turn yodas mind to a mush of little squiggly bits and bad thoughts before yoda even got close


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i dont know. Yoda is/was the oldest jedi and he kicked some serious ass at the age of 800 years plus. Jedi train to have strong minds, i dont think that would work for either of them.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Chuck Norris v. everything in the 40k universe.

Norris for the win.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, lay off the stormtroopers. They have to deal with their very own personal problems. The physics of the universe are against them. Personally, I say the Stormtrooper Effect would reduce their BS to 1, forcing them to reroll hits. This, of course, would only be taken into effect if shooting at any model with the IC special rule.

I am not going to introduce my own VS:

Super star destroyer vs space marine battle barge

Winner? Battle barge. Why? Check out here. A freaking Cobra patrol boat is bigger then a imperial star destroyer. Yes, someone made a visual size comparison. Geekness has no limits. :biggrin:


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Even if the ships were evenly matched. Thunderhawks and boarding torpedoes would quickly turn the ship to ship battle into a man to man. Whatever the debate between IGs and stormtroopers, nothing short of a Sith is going to stand a chance against a SM squad.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Winner? Battle barge. Why? Check out here. A freaking Cobra patrol boat is bigger then a imperial star destroyer. Yes, someone made a visual size comparison. Geekness has no limits. :biggrin:


That site has just won the geekness award, that is really funny (and informative :laugh


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

On that note Necrons vs Trade federation forces?? hmmmm R2D2 Vs A necron lord


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

hmmm eldrad to win by the way and ork over wookie evertime wookies cant put themselves back together and keep wacking


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry cobra destroyer is smaller than an imperial star destroyer by .1 lol and a super star destroyer is way huger than anything the imperium can throw at it.


----------



## Commissar Maximus (Sep 20, 2008)

The Planetkiller or an activated Blackstone Forteress vs the Death star...or a grot vs jawa:laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

and for today's matches we have;

A grot and a jawa!

A wookie and an ork!

A stormtrooper and an Imperial Gaurd!

A Space marine and a Mandalorian!

A Farseer and a Jedi!

And a Chaos Sorceror and a Sith!

Round one commence!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

AT-AT (the big ones on 4 legs) sorry i dont know my starwars names
Verses
Mars Pattern Warhound Titan

no contest.


----------



## Warboss_Bork (Feb 13, 2009)

YODA, here's why beaucse yoda much smaller faster stronger and older than the old ones plus he'z got da' force!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plus wehn the old ones would try to banish him to the warp he would block it with his ultra cool green stick and reflect there blast and they would get sucked into the warp making yoda the old old one of the eldar therefore proving my point that yoda is cooler :shok::mrgreen:


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> and for today's matches we have;
> 
> A grot and a jawa!
> 
> ...


1 a jawa evertime 
2 Ork stomps on wookie to make it a fair contest it has to be a nob
3 Stormtrooper wins evertthing beats a guard
4 Why ask the emperors finest cannot be stopped
5 ooooooh Force push vs mindwar or psychic storm
6 Chaos sorceror cannot be defeated mark of tzeentch daemon weapon ouch

"erm brother sarge sir our libarian is growing another head":ireful2::threaten:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

1. Stompa vs AT-AT
2. Battle Droid vs. Gun Servitor
3. Sentinel against AT-ST (The scout ones)
4. Super Battle Droid against Space Marine
5. The Emperor, Sanguinus, Guilliman, Vulkan, Dorn, El'Johnson, Russ and Corax against... CHUCK NORRIS!!!


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

1. Stompa would devestate the AT-AT(I think AT-ATs are only 30 m tall)
2. a normal battle droid from E1 would be destroyed, but a superbattle droid is questionable, it all depend the the servitors guns
3. I'd say AT-ST, but they look almost the exact same
4. really???-ASTARTES
5. no brainer-chuck norris wins every time all the time


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still interested in a "mando" vs an space marine, since mandolorian armor can stop a lightsaber, what would it do for bolter rounds, not to mention jetpack+missile vs normal SM armor just one on one here


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i am in favour of the mandalorian. although they are not as BIG as the astartes their armor and weapons are very bit as more powerful than anything the astartes have. astartes armor cant stop lightsabers, but mandos can....hhhhmmmmm


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i am in favour of the mandalorian. although they are not as BIG as the astartes their armor and weapons are very bit as more powerful than anything the astartes have. astartes armor cant stop lightsabers, but mandos can....hhhhmmmmm


I have to disagree here. _Anything the Astartes have?_ Mandos have blaster rifles and vibroblades, archaic ones at that, if we're talking about when they were in their prime. I can guarantee that a shot from a blaster rifle pales in comparison from a shot from a plasma rifle, which I consider it's equivalent. I can't compare a blaster to a lasgun, because in the SW universe, blasters use plasma energy. And as for bolters, Mando armor can stop a lightsaber, but that's a completely different type of energy that it's protecting against. A Mando's armor might survive impact with a bolter round, but the sheer concussive force of the explosives would turn anything inside the armor into warm, gooey pulp, penetration or not. As far as melee weapons go, we have to look back at Star Wars Episode 1. Remember how long it took Qui-Gon to go through that blast door? Astartes plate may be about half that thickness, but it's made of something that is at least as powerful. And Mandos only had vibroblades. That's like having a chainsword that isn't serrated.

-1001


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Like Everyone ITT said:


> Chuck Norris LOL! XD


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

1001st Son said:


> I have to disagree here. _Anything the Astartes have?_ Mandos have blaster rifles and vibroblades, archaic ones at that, if we're talking about when they were in their prime. I can guarantee that a shot from a blaster rifle pales in comparison from a shot from a plasma rifle, which I consider it's equivalent. I can't compare a blaster to a lasgun, because in the SW universe, blasters use plasma energy. And as for bolters, Mando armor can stop a lightsaber, but that's a completely different type of energy that it's protecting against. A Mando's armor might survive impact with a bolter round, but the sheer concussive force of the explosives would turn anything inside the armor into warm, gooey pulp, penetration or not. As far as melee weapons go, we have to look back at Star Wars Episode 1. Remember how long it took Qui-Gon to go through that blast door? Astartes plate may be about half that thickness, but it's made of something that is at least as powerful. And Mandos only had vibroblades. That's like having a chainsword that isn't serrated.
> 
> -1001


sorry, but no. that was a _bulkhead_ Qui-Gon cut through (ship armar, not personal armor), where Beskar, at the same thickness as Power Armor stops a lightsaber dead, every timel; its at least equivalent to Power Armour. The concussive force wouldnt make a soup, it would make a veggie (proof for this in Republic Commando: True Colors). Mandalorians are normally at the forefront of weapons tech, either producing the best, or buying/stealing/looting it, then making it for themselves/improving it. A blaster is probbably on par with any S4 weapon. For an equivalent to Plasma in the SW universe, you would be looking at Disruptor weapons (they desintigrate what they hit); Mandos use this frequntly (and Disruptors dont overheat and kill you). As for Melee weapons, once again, you have either top end Vibro-weapons (normally made with Cortosis weave, allowing these blades to not get cut in half by lightsabers); or, the Mandalorians traditional hand weapon, the Kad (Mandalorian for saber). Its pretty much a combat knife (what most run of the mill Space Marines carry for cc (excluding assaults, command ect...) made out of Beskar (nigh indestructible). they dont have a form, so much for it, as going completely ape shit (a total focus on the kill) to the point where a highly trained Jedi Guardian (read: an elite warrior trained in close combat tactics) is put on the defensive, and, where it not a training situation, would have been killed (proof: late in Legacy of the Force: Fury, or early to mid LotF: Invincible).

(cant think of any snappy comebacks in Mando right now, so just leave it to: My fandalorian knowledge just beat your general fluff knowledge) :mrgreen:


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> sorry, but no. that was a _bulkhead_ Qui-Gon cut through (ship armar, not personal armor), where Beskar, at the same thickness as Power Armor stops a lightsaber dead, every timel; its at least equivalent to Power Armour. The concussive force wouldnt make a soup, it would make a veggie (proof for this in Republic Commando: True Colors). Mandalorians are normally at the forefront of weapons tech, either producing the best, or buying/stealing/looting it, then making it for themselves/improving it. A blaster is probbably on par with any S4 weapon. For an equivalent to Plasma in the SW universe, you would be looking at Disruptor weapons (they desintigrate what they hit); Mandos use this frequntly (and Disruptors dont overheat and kill you). As for Melee weapons, once again, you have either top end Vibro-weapons (normally made with Cortosis weave, allowing these blades to not get cut in half by lightsabers); or, the Mandalorians traditional hand weapon, the Kad (Mandalorian for saber). Its pretty much a combat knife (what most run of the mill Space Marines carry for cc (excluding assaults, command ect...) made out of Beskar (nigh indestructible). they dont have a form, so much for it, as going completely ape shit (a total focus on the kill) to the point where a highly trained Jedi Guardian (read: an elite warrior trained in close combat tactics) is put on the defensive, and, where it not a training situation, would have been killed (proof: late in Legacy of the Force: Fury, or early to mid LotF: Invincible).
> 
> (cant think of any snappy comebacks in Mando right now, so just leave it to: My fandalorian knowledge just beat your general fluff knowledge) :mrgreen:


In every one of your points, you make comparisons between Mandos and _Jedi_. Their armor may be able to stop a lightsaber, but that doesn't mean it will stop a chainblade, because they are made to protect against certain types of energy. I'll use stormtrooper armor (or ceramite Astartes armor, for that matter) as an example: They are made to be nigh impenetrable to ballistic damage, such as slugthrowers (in Star Wars) or stubbers (in 40k), while they aren't as capable at defending against plasma or las weapons, which explains why a SM will be obliterated by a single head-on plasma hit, and why stormtroopers went down in one shot during the movies. Well, that and the stormtrooper effect.

And I would not compare plasma guns to disruptor weapons, on the basis that I'm comparing weapons with similar energy output types. A Star Wars disruptor is more akin to a Dark Eldar disintegrator. They disentegrate things, hence the name. Blasters use plasma, most similar to 40k plasma guns.

As far as tactics go, depending on the individual space marine's chapter, could have been trained purely for fighting against people who go 'completely apeshit', as you put it.

So just leave it to: Your fandalorian knowledge was more generic than my generic fluff knowledge. :mrgreen:

-1001


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I was countering your jedi-related arguments against Mandalorians. once again, Beskar is damn hard to penetrate,a Mandalorian in full Beskar'Gam (Beskar armor) will only duck/seek cover in the presence of snipers going for weak spots, Lascannon equivalents, and weapons with a similair effect to 40k plama weapons (sound farmilliar??) . Explosions dont scare Beskar, a guy jumped on a bomb big enough to take out a building and got turned into a vegetable inside perfectly fine armor (dinged up, but his replacement used the same suit (first reference from my last post)). As for the "apeshit" remark, I was likening it to Khorne Berserkers, if that helps you (in cc mind you... and only if they are using the Kad)

Beskar at least equal to, if not greater than Power Armour... theres a reason Mandos dont let others get there hands on it.

as for the others:

the grot

the Wookie

draw/really colse and a damn good fight to watch between the IG and Stormtrooper; SM and Mandalorian (both would be to close to call IMHO, as tactics/terrain/situation would be a factor, either could win and I would be perfectly happy either way)

Depend on the Sith... if its one from before or after Darth Banes Rule of Two line (which when Palpatine kills his master IMHO) then the Chaos Sorceror would beat the ever-living piss out of the sith (with a few exceptions (Revan, Malak, Exar Kun...). If its Bane or one of the RoT sith, the sith.

the Jedi and eldar wouldnt fight for long, theyd end up talking philosophy and tactics over a nice cup of tea/coffee/caf/wine/whatever


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I'd say that Clone troopers would pwn Guardsmen though.
> -Dirge


 This is true Clone Troopers undergo extensive training with exceptional wargear and weapons where as most guardsmen are given a lasgun and are pushed out on to the battlefield



Epic Fail said:


> I dunno.. based on every movie and the clone wars series Clone troopers can't shoot the broadside of a star destroyer from 10 meters.. that puts them at BS 1. Sure they have better armour, but I'd rate massed accurate fire over slightly better armour. Go guard!


 Lucas purposely made the Clone Troopers and Storm Troopers not that cool because they weren't the main heros which was why he had no military type adviser for his movies.



Dirge Eterna said:


> I said CLONE troopers, not STORM troopers. Stormtroopers can't hit something if you point them at it and shoot for them. Clones are beastly marksmen. Especially Commandos.
> -Dirge


Yes Clone Troopers are far superior the Storm Troopers



Kendares said:


> the clone troopers are storm troopers. guns.


Actually they are not, after Order 66 and the Kaminos (the guys who first made the clones) and some clones had rebelled against the Empire. The Emperor decided that with identical clones the possibility of them all turning on him was to great. So the Empire started using other clone templates and birth born troops, trained or conscripted. Which were inferior to the original Fett clones. Their training was not as extensive as the original program and their weapons and wargear were not of the same quality and now you got Storm Troopers; but they still look cool.:grin: 

But yeah I would put Clone Troopers against Imperial Guard anytime,anywhere. I mean come on, they got those awesome gunships that would obviously be used to Deep Strike or outflank,speederbikes which are jetbikes and they got jetpacks,massive wheeled vehicles that are a heck of alot larger then BaneBlades,all sorts of walkers and skimmers and tanks. Some clone troopers were equipped with large power armoured suits that are very similar to a Tau Crisis suit. There were also specialized clone troopers like Clone Assassins, Clone Combat Engineers, Clone Commandos, Clone snipers, Heavy Weapon Clones, Clone Paratroopers, Clones armed only with Flamethrowers. 

I could go on; but hey this isn't a Star Wars Site and besides once the Space Marines show up my poor Clones are done for :no:


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't make any arguments about jedi beating mandalorians. I understand your arguments, but I'm just trying to compare them with a space marine. I understand that Beskar armor is tough, but like you have said, it will stay good after an explosion, but the person inside will turn into mush/veggie, which defeats the purpose of having good armor. Bolter rounds are explosive, so, according to what we have both said, it is safe to assume that after one or two shots, the armor would still be good, but the person inside it would be long gone due to the concussive force.

I understood the beserker-esque similarities, but it sounded like you thought that a space marine would be caught off guard by something like that.

But yeah, it would be cool to see someone like Ahriman the Exile standing off against Darth Nihilus or someone like him.

-1001


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

gah, there to damn close in power levels. 1001, we could go arouhnd in circles negating each others arguments (never beating methinks), or we could just agree they are pretty well the same (I agree Marines are prepared for 'Zerkers and similair enemies, dont let it hit CC with you), and that the fight would be damn impressive. Chances are that after a couple hours of going at it, the Mando would offer to adopt the Marine into his clan, and the Marine would give the Mando the opportunity to take on his chapters geneseed, they would both decline, with a mutual respect for each other, then move on to taking out CSM and xenos. I mean really, the two are the same, and the fight would be fucking epic.

agree to disagree??


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

you make me sad sir knight...


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to see Magneus Calguer VS Captain Lysander!
Look pretty evenly matched in terms of size, although the Ultramarines would probably drop the Imperial fists.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the purpose of this thread was Warhammer vs. Star Wars, not Warhammer vs. itself. But yeah, it would be pretty sweet.



Dessel_Ordo said:


> you make me sad sir knight...


Oh, I see. Running away, eh? You yellow bastard! Come back here and take what's comin' to you! I'll bite your legs off!


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

actually storm troopers are excellent shots and very good soldiers, Star Wars would however suck if suddenly luke, Han, Leia, and Chewie were just vaporized while running to the falcon
so a squad of stormtroopers(starwars) vs stormtroopers(40k)


----------

